
The new Apple TV 4k - chrisked
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/12/the-new-apple-tv-gets-a-4k-upgrade/
======
ben174
I'm especially excited to get my hands on the new 4k Aerial screensaver
videos. The 1080p ones are all easy to download:

[http://benjaminmayo.co.uk/watch-all-the-apple-tv-aerial-
vide...](http://benjaminmayo.co.uk/watch-all-the-apple-tv-aerial-video-
screensavers)

~~~
Grazester
So I guess the most exciting part of this device is its 4K screensaver?

